# Bad Situation



## Rabid_Fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, I can't believe I joined this forum just to ask this question :? I have been enjoying this site quite often, but now, I have been forced to join under these circumstances. I have been dating a girl for the last 6 years, and she just broke up with me ( had down payment on the ring and everything ). Well, only being 24, it's not too bad, but anywho over the years I have bought guns for her, (b-day and christmas). Now, I have to give them back since they are over at my house, and I am wondering since I bought them in my name, how do I go about changing them into her name? any info would be great. 

thanks,
Rabid Fisher


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Write up a bill of sale with the make, model, serial # of all the guns and both of you sign it. Have the bill of sale notarized. Give her a copy and you keep a copy.

.....or, _you_ could just keep the guns. :twisted:


----------



## Rabid_Fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

well.... you see, this is where it gets messy! I work with her mom. She sits not 15 feet from me -)O(- and I do work for her all the time. The other bad part is, she ( my ex-girlfrd ) used to work here also ( in a diff department ), and everyone keeps askin me how the heck she is. This wound is still pretty fresh if you can't tell.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

tell her since they were purchased under your name, it would be illegal for you to give them to her. (the untruthful solution) :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would definitely give her a bill of sale and make her sign it with each serial number listed. CYA. Dont threaten to keep them because then you'll go to court and she'll contest ownership and then you'll have to explain to the judge why YOU purchased a firearm in YOUR name for someone else when the application specifically asks if you are the actual buyer/owner of the firearm.


PS: keep the bill of sale until you die. You dont want some homie stealing them from her and then shooting up the Latin Kings in WVC and getting it pinned on you


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> I would definitely give her a bill of sale and make her sign it with each serial number listed. CYA. Dont threaten to keep them because then you'll go to court and she'll contest ownership and then you'll have to explain to the judge why YOU purchased a firearm in YOUR name for someone else when the application specifically asks if you are the actual buyer/owner of the firearm.
> 
> PS: keep the bill of sale until you die. You dont want some homie stealing them from her and then shooting up the Latin Kings in WVC and getting it pinned on you


You can Legally purchase a firearm with intent to give it to someone as a gift. Straw purchases refer to restricted persons. I've personally purchased 10 before with the soul intention of keeping them for less than 24 hrs.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

If you want the most complete way of doing it find a FFL holder and have them do a firearm transfer into her name of course she will have to pay for the background checks. I guess that is what she gets though.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Look on the bright side. At least this gave you reason to join the forum! By the way, welcome!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Sell them to us cheap and use the proceeds to buy the crappiest gifts you can find to replace them!!!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss (the guns). You can get a new girlfriend. But a fine firearm is hard to find. Some of us have been in that same predicament. You are plenty young. Enjoy your singleness. There is a lot of fish out there. 8) And welcome to the forum.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A question worth asking is if she even WANTS the guns. She may not even want them. I'd hang on to them until she asks for them. Then sign a bill of sale and transfer them to her. But until she asks.......


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Legally you don't have to do a thing. 
Just hand her the guns. There is no gun registration in Utah. It is legal to make private transfers. 

Maybe if you just don't bring it up, she will forget to come get them? :twisted:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Sell them to us cheap and use the proceeds to buy the crappiest gifts you can find to replace them!!!!!! :mrgreen:


After reading my post, it seems I wasn't too clear............................................................
I meant crappy gifts for her.

Those other guys are right until she asks for them, I wouldn't mention them.

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I like tree's idea of just keeping them. She will just go hock them, that could be a liability to you. If they were to be transferred; I would definitely make her pay through the FFL. 

When I bought an arm about a month ago a couple was there and was declined on buying a 10/22 as the wife was now buying and husband had just been declined. I was embarrassed for them, it was hysterical to have them arguing about something they had no argument about. Don't know the details, but the term used was straw purchase.


----------



## Rabid_Fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

well, I would keep them if I could, but she has all ready given me a list of what she wants back. She deffinately isn't getting the pontoon I bought so she could come fishing with me! but the guns were gifts. And I will tell her she has to get them transfered in her name and make her pay for it! Thanks for all the advice! It makes me feel better she will have to pay to get them, even if it's only a few bucks. 

Rabid fisher


----------



## suave300 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rabid_Fisher said:


> well, I would keep them if I could, but she has all ready given me a list of what she wants back.


That sucks!! Hopefully the list isn't too large?!


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Maybe you can date her mother to keep the guns in the family :shock: :lol:


----------



## Rabid_Fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

actually the list is quite funny, she has it down to a mug from yellowstone, and 20 bucks in a picture frame?!? wierd

Rabid Fisher


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Hmmm, sounds like a girl I was engaged to about 5-6 years ago. She sure got all her stuff back, but I never got mine. Psycho chick still has photo albums with my baby pictures in them. WTH would you want someone else's baby pictures? Word to the wise, make sure you get everything _you_ want back asap because it just gets harder as time goes on, so make your demands now too.

Your ex doesn't happen to be a brown-eyed blonde from Farmington, would she?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OKEE said:


> Maybe you can date her mother to keep the guns in the family :shock: :lol:


+1


----------



## Rabid_Fisher (Mar 13, 2009)

well...., lucky for me, we pretty much kept everything at my house, but she does have a few things of mine, but I don't really care about any of that stuff. No she is not from farmington, but thanks for the heads up, I will stay away from brown eye blondes from there.  but anywho, she just went crazy! after 6+ years, she only wants to be friends?!?! I don't know. time to find another chick that hunts and fishes.


----------

